# Power Supplies for mobiles



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking at a BTECH MOBILE UV-50X2 50 Watt Dual Band for use as a base station. Does anyone have suggestions on a power supply? I don't have the manual so I don't know the radio's draw. This one seems likely to work OK, but any advice is welcome.

https://www.amazon.com/Regulated-Co...3-catcorr&keywords=amateur+radio+power+supply


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

The manual for the radio is here

https://baofengtech.com/usermanual/X-Series-User-Guide.pdf

And says 20 amps peak for that model, so the 30 amp supply should be fine.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

bkt said:


> Looking at a BTECH MOBILE UV-50X2 50 Watt Dual Band for use as a base station. Does anyone have suggestions on a power supply? I don't have the manual so I don't know the radio's draw. This one seems likely to work OK, but any advice is welcome.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Regulated-Co...3-catcorr&keywords=amateur+radio+power+supply


Well I'm depressed now, I bought a package deal once before knowing as much as I do now but just never looked back at it. I thought my power supply was 30 amps but it's only 12 intermittent or 10 amps constant. It has worked for two radios but obviously only transmitting one at a time. I would probably get more power out of the radios with a stronger supply but the power meters have always shown 100w output.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Power supply.*

Little pricey, but works great.
https://www.dxengineering.com/parts...iwa-products&gclid=CN6NrrqLqtMCFcm3wAodnE8IfA

And this one has a battery backup....I need to get one of these myself..
https://powerwerx.com/west-mountain-radio-pg40s-super-pwrgate


----------

